# What design would I need?



## ringnews24 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hopefully this is the right forum to post in.

I am looking to get black tshirts made with the below design.

A friend of mines says due to the level of detail in the design that the t-shirts would have to get printed a certain way. Can anyone offer advice what kind of printing would be need to do the below - Thanks.

http://i68.tinypic.com/2lm2ctw.png

http://i63.tinypic.com/6jhbtf.png

http://i63.tinypic.com/vvpzp.jpg


----------



## Hotpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

ringnews24 said:


> Hopefully this is the right forum to post in.
> 
> I am looking to get black tshirts made with the below design.
> 
> ...


You need a combination of spot and half tones.
Underbase
flash
White
Flash
Red
Flash 
Blue
Black with Half tones.

Your mileage may vary, but that is how I would print that job. Here's why.

Need to partially cure the underbase, then hit the white on top. Red and White will blend because they touch, so hit it with a flash again to lock it. Same for the blue. Blue+red=purple. Print the half-tones in black last so they don't get smeared. 

It would help if you prepped the gloves for printing. Reduce it to line art around 55 lines per inch or less. 

A really common mistake is to treat a t-shirt as if it is a piece of paper that can handle 600 or 1200 dpi. It's not. It's more comparable to a bad newspaper and coarse graphics look best.

Stippling is even better if you can handle the retro look.

Reducing the gradations will reduce the odds of encountering moire which is pattern interference between your screen and dot pattern.

Cheers.


----------



## Hotpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

Hotpuppy said:


> You need a combination of spot and half tones.
> Underbase
> flash
> White
> ...


If you only need a few shirts (say 30 or less) you may be better off with direct to garment. This avoids all the setup and will produce good results without all the flashing.

If you are on a manual press you will need to watch your time and temps to prevent scorching.

I gave you instructions that would work good on a modern auto with revolver.


----------



## ringnews24 (Jul 14, 2016)

I reached out to a few company's and they said go with screen printing and not vinyl.

My friend says go with vinyl. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## TheChosenLoader (Sep 29, 2016)

All of hotpuppys comments are right on point, if you want to do a plastisol version. It'd be a little bit more expensive but I'd consider a discharged water-based version of that especially on black shirts it would pop like a Pringle.


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

ringnews24 said:


> Hopefully this is the right forum to post in.
> 
> I am looking to get black tshirts made with the below design.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have seen your pictures in your post. I do think maybe you should try digital printing.
A friend of mine once customized a T-shirt with the pattern similar to yours. They use digital printing to heat the pattern on clothes.

Hope my answer can help you.
Have a good day.


----------

